# Finally, some official explanation from ACS on "Skill Level Requirement Met Date"



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Finally, some official explanation from ACS on "Skill Level Requirement Met Date"*

Hello Everyone,

There is a useful link to the official explanation made by ACS regarding the Skill Level Requirement Met Date. Please visit the news and updates section on the ACS website

It is an excellent piece of writing and the scenario shown as an example clearly explains what the Met Date is and what years will be included or excluded for points calculation, beyond all doubts.

But, the problem is, the EOI does not ask anything about the Met Date. Rather, it simply asks about the start date of the first job. If someone puts the start date, the EOI rewards more points to the candidate. 

That may (in favour of the candidate) reward more points and make the invitation more probable. But, later on, a Case Officer from DIAC will calculate the points based on the Met Date and reward less points than previously calculated by the EOI based on answers given by the poor candidate to questions that the EOI system itself asked him/her. The rejection then becomes inevitable due to the discrepancy in points.

I know it is not ACS's responsibility to make comments on the EOI, but I do not know where to get official sources on how to exactly address this issue while filling out the EOI properly.

Please comment; anyone.

--- mcgyver


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> There is a useful link to the official explanation made by ACS regarding the Skill Level Requirement Met Date. Please visit the news and updates section on the ACS website
> 
> ...


Yes it is indeed a good explanation. But they have not mentioned about ppl who have old acs as well. Diac has also during some instances considered exp from some applicants before the met date. So it is confusing for ppl who have old acs and who plan to applu on 189.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mcgyver, 

the current practice is to tick "not relevant" for work experience periods for which you don't want to claim points - for example, because it is before the ACS "skilled" date. The wording "not relevant" is definitely not ideal. After all, the work experience is relevant but part of the ACS requirement to reach the "skilled" level. 

One think to consider w.r.t. people with old ACS letters: ACS argued in an older news entry on their homepage (unfortunately not online anymore) that they did not "change" the rules but only "clarified" by printing the date on the letter. After all, you also needed at least two years of work experience post-bachelor if you received an old letter. The "safe" thing is to claim points according to the Summary of Criteria, even if you have an old letter. If you don't qualify for a visa anymore due to the change, taking a risk and claiming full points will still give you a chance - maybe the CO is understanding. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi espresso,

Okay, so let's walk through an imaginary scenario for clarity. 

Suppose I have been working for a company X for 8 years as an Abcd Engineer, in the period below:
Start date: Jul, 2005
End date: current (so, Oct, 2013)

And suppose I have a single reference letter from my employer mentioning the dates above. Also, I receive a positive assessment from ACS stating that I am deemed "skilled" from Jul, 2007.

Now, how do I fill out the EOI? Do I split my job into two distinct segments whereby I show it as two different jobs, as follows?

Job1: Abcd Engineer
Company1: X
Start date: Jul, 2005
End date: Jul, 2007
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? No

Job2: Abcd Engineer
Company2: X
Start date: Jul, 2007
End date: Oct, 2013
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? Yes

Please comment. Thanks again.
----- mcgyver


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mcgyver, 

yeah, that's how everyone does it. It seems stupid but *there is no other way to get the correct points calculation*. You can upload a cover page with your reference letters and ACS assessment letter, explaining that while all your work at company X was of course relevant to your nominated occupation, ACS only deemed you skilled after June 2007, so you excluded all experience before that from the points calculation. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi again,

Thanks. But, do you think it would be necessary to include the "no" segment at all? I mean, could I not simply remove segment1 entirely from the EOI and only put segment2 since the start date of segment2 would perfectly coincide with the "deemed-skilled" date?

--- mcgyver


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well it asks for last 10 years experience, but not last 10 years SKILLED experience, so its better to supply all the related work info and tick "Not Relevant" the ones before Skilled date.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mcgyver, 

I agree with _Sunlight11_. You must list all work experience (in the last 10 years), so you should not just leave it out. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

its about time....


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Well said, everyone.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> There is a useful link to the official explanation made by ACS regarding the Skill Level Requirement Met Date. Please visit the news and updates section on the ACS website
> 
> ...


Mate can you please post the link.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

misguided said:


> Mate can you please post the link.


News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Mack1982 said:


> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


Thanks mate.Just saw your IELTS band 8 , great work there mate , very well done indeed.


----------

